# Bull Terrier - Roman the Great



## nonamesleft (Aug 17, 2014)

Hey everyone, would like everyone to meet Rome. He is such a little character, very pig headed and full of life (if he isn't sleeping) lol


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 17, 2014)

What an absolute cracker ! Gorgeous little dog...

Jamie


----------



## Norm (Aug 17, 2014)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Gaboon (Aug 17, 2014)

Oh wow that's a nice animal right there. 

I would prefer a bully with a clean belly and no markings if I ever got one. Keep us updated as he grows.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 17, 2014)

Just a thought - PLEASE watch out for skin cancers on his nose & ears as he gets older - it's so common on white dogs & cats. Try and make sure he has a well shaded yard or spends most of his days indoors, and use sunscreen. Bet he smells beautiful - one of the best things about puppies!

Jamie


----------



## nonamesleft (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks for the comments everyone. Gaboon. I agree.
Jamie, that was a huge deciding factor and did put me off, but I have always wanted a nice solid white bully for me next. A few more photos to share...


----------



## nonamesleft (Aug 19, 2014)

And and yes he smells amazing. I LOVE puppy breath. So cute, but such a little turd.


----------



## swampie (Aug 19, 2014)

Nice one Shayne, plenty of fun times ahead with that little guy.
If those ears don't come up soon give me a bell and I'll give you the rundown on splinting them...
Don't be overly concerned about skin cancer, I've been in and around the Bully scene for close on 25 years and can't say I've personally met anyone who's had skin cancer problems, not saying it's never happened but haven't heard of it first hand.
I've owned 4 whites as well as part owning few on breeders terms and they all lay in the sun for hours, I've never used sunscreen and never had sunburn problems let alone skin cancer.
Enjoy ya dog mate he's a beauty....


----------



## Planky (Aug 19, 2014)

Swampie would you mind sharing some more info on this "splinting"


----------



## swampie (Aug 19, 2014)

Hey Planky, sometimes pups need a little help to get their ears to stand up or they may not come up at all.....to do this you use a splint or support on the inside of the ear, I used to fashion my own out of foam gym/yoga mats or similar material and keep them in place with adhesive bandages etc.....now days it's much easier, you can buy ready made splints/supports and a special glue to keep them in place. You can get the supports and glue from K9pro shop, heaps of other good gear and info on the site too.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 20, 2014)

swampie said:


> Nice one Shayne, plenty of fun times ahead with that little guy.
> If those ears don't come up soon give me a bell and I'll give you the rundown on splinting them...
> Don't be overly concerned about skin cancer, I've been in and around the Bully scene for close on 25 years and can't say I've personally met anyone who's had skin cancer problems, not saying it's never happened but haven't heard of it first hand.
> I've owned 4 whites as well as part owning few on breeders terms and they all lay in the sun for hours, I've never used sunscreen and never had sunburn problems let alone skin cancer.
> Enjoy ya dog mate he's a beauty....



Puppy breath... ahhh! Thanks for the comment about skin cancers & bullies - I just remember a neighbour's dog had a big lesion on its nose many years ago, and of course I've seen several white cats with damaged ears - one owner went so far as to have the ears removed from her cat. Just worth mentioning that if you notice a sore that hangs around, get it seen to early to avoid a bigger problem down the track - from a 66yo with bloody Anglo-Celtic skin and all the problems that show up in later life !

Jamie


----------



## swampie (Aug 20, 2014)

Mmmmm puppy breath, ahhh the simple things in life, pitty it doesn't last......like I said about the skin cancer thing, I'm not saying that it doesn't happen but from my personal experience I haven't come across it first hand....in saying that, if it makes you more comfortable then by all means apply sunscreen to your dog as a precaution, or limit sun expossure, don't just take my word for it...


----------



## nonamesleft (Aug 22, 2014)

Even with my last bully (Tri Colour) she still had very little to no hair on her snout and had no issues but I will still be cautious. I will let know know Alan about his ears, thank you much appreciated. I can’t remember when the ears on Gypsie stood up.


----------



## montysrainbow (Aug 26, 2014)

Awweeeee [MENTION=10075]nonamesleft[/MENTION] ive only just found this thread!  Rome is just beautiful!  im so happy for you. He looks like a cheeky boy lol.
Augys ears started standing up around 3 and a half months 
They still flop sometimes but i dont mind i love them as they are.
Oh and i love his name  i added a few pics of Augusta to her thread today if u wanna take a peek


----------

